# People in IL please read



## BluntFullOfKush (Mar 26, 2007)

We all been waiting on the time that we can use marijuana for our pains. And our state is hesitant to help there people live comfortable. 11 other states have approved the use of this plant. In 2006, a study by the UCLA found Ca has saved $2.50 for every dollar invested into the Proposition 36 program that decriminalized marijuana. In the first year the proposition was enacted (2001), California reportedly saved $173 million, which may be beacuse of the fewer amount of drug offenders in prision; in the five years after the program was enacted, 8,700 fewer people are in prison for a drug offenses. Thats tax money that this state can be saveing also.

*Urge Your Legislators to Support Medical Marijuana in Illinois* 
Support Senate Bill 650! 
http://capwiz.com/norml2/issues/alert/?alertid=9475366&type=ST&show_alert=1


----------



## 55DAYZNCOUNTIN (Mar 27, 2007)

Michigan is looking real good as well! I hope the midwest steps up!
Be safe, 55


----------



## ms4ms (Mar 28, 2007)

I wish Indiana would do something. They are quite on the subject as far as I can tell


----------

